# Solución al error de verificación 0000H en el ICPROG



## Andres Cuenca (Jul 19, 2005)

Este error es muy común cuando se utiliza un programador JDM como el TE-20 o compatibles, y una versión inferior a la 1.02 del ICPROG (aunque puede pasar con versiones mas recientes).

Lo mejor es descargar la ultima versión (ya va por la 1.05D)

Este es el enlace:
http://www.ic-prog.com/download.html

Sin importar la versión que se utilice, los pasos correctos para programar son los siguientes: 

*1-* Compruebe que solo hay un elemento a programar, en el zócalo correspondiente, es decir el PIC 16F84 ó la EEPROM (24LC16B o 24WC16P).    Los Chip no pueden programarse los dos al mismo tiempo, y solo puede haber uno en el zócalo.

*2-* Compruebe que el PIC (16F84 o 16F84A) y la EEPROM (24LC16B ó 24WC16P) son los correctos, y han sido insertados con su muesca coincidiendo con la muesca del zócalo de programación, o la serigrafía de la placa.

*3-* Compruebe que ha sido seleccionado en el menú el elemento que está  programando en ese momento, es decir si proceden a programar el PIC, el  elemento seleccionado ha de ser el PIC 16F84 ó el 16F84A  (El que corresponda).

Si quieren programar la  EEPROM deben seleccionar 24C16 (Para la EEPROM 24LC16B ó 24WC16P)

Para seleccionar el dispositivo a programar deben entrar en el siguiente menú:  
» Ajustes » Dispositivo » Microchip PIC » Mas » PIC16C84 para seleccionar el 16F84  ó  16F84A   (El que corresponda)
» Ajustes » Dispositivo » I2C EPROMM » 24C16 para seleccionar el  24LC16B  o  24WC16P  

*4-* Para la programación solo del Microcontrolador, comprueben en la parte derecha de la pantalla los siguientes elementos:

    El Watch Dog (WDT) debe estar desactivado, es decir sin marcar. 
    El Power Reset (PWRT) debe estar desactivado, es decir sin marcar. 
    El Code Proteccion (CP) debe estar desactivado, es decir sin marcar. 
    OSCILADOR en:  RC (por regla general) 
    El OSCILADOR en algunos ordenadores funciona mejor en: XT 

En esta parte hay que tener en cuenta que esto se puede configurar desde el archivo .asm antes de compilarlo:

Ejemplo:

list      p=16F84A            

__CONFIG   _CP_OFF & _WDT_OFF & _PWRTE_ON & _XT_OSC


*5-* Comprueben en el siguiente menú que el programa está  bien configurado para el dispositivo que se va a utilizar.

» Ajustes » Tipo de Hardware

* En programador debe estar seleccionado JDM programmer 
* En puertos debe estar seleccionado el puerto Com donde se encuentre conectado el programador, si nos da error  (0001H) y no estamos seguros a que puerto estamos conectados, cambiar a otro puerto.  
* En interfaz Direct I/O
* En comunicación solo debe estar seleccionado invertir VCC

*6-* Antes de grabar el PIC hay que borrar cualquier información que pudiera contener este,  seleccionando:   » Comando » Borrar todo 
Despues si se quiere comprobar se puede pinchar: » Comando » verificar blanco. 

*7-* Al programar el PIC 16F84 ó 16F84A, comprueben que el programa cargado y que se pretende programar en el integrado tiene la extensión Hex.

Comprueben que el programa es el correcto, si intentan programar los 2 Kbytes de la memoria en el PIC 16F84 o 16F84A (1 Kbyte), naturalmente se produce un mensaje de error, al poder cargar este solo  1 Kbytes.  
También comprueben que para grabar la EEPROM (24LC16B ó 24WC16P) el programa cargado que se pretende programar tiene que tener la extensión Bin preferiblemente aunque también puede tener la extensión Hex. 

Para grabar en el PIC o la EEPROM los archivos que se pretendan cargar 
hay que pinchar en:  » Archivo » Abrir,  y buscar el Hex ó Bin que se pretenda cargar en el PIC o la EEPROM y seleccionarlo, después seleccionar » Comando » Programar todo.  

*8-* El PIC y la EEPROM necesitan ser programados despacio, si su puerto esta  configurado a mucha velocidad esto origina fallos de programa y verificación. 

Para reducir la velocidad de su puerto siga la siguiente orden de     mando con su ratón. 

Pinche en : Mi PC » Panel de control » Sistema » Administrador de dispositivos » Puertos COM y LPT » Puertos de comunicación Com1 (ó Com2) » Configuración del puerto.  

Comprueben que el puerto esté configurado de la siguiente manera: 

Bits por segundo:   9600  (ó menos) 
Bits de datos: 8 
Paridad: Ninguna 
Bits de paridad: 1 
Control de flujo: Xon/Xoff 

*9-* Si después de todos estos pasos el error persiste, es posible que si conectamos el TE-20 al ordenador con un cable de serie macho-hembra de 9 pins conexión pin a pin, este puede ser que este defectuoso o que sea demasiado largo para el voltaje que nos da el puerto de serie, por lo que se ha de volver a probar conectando el programador directamente al puerto de serie sin el cable alargador. 

Espero que esta información sea de utilidad.


----------



## RBX374 (Oct 20, 2009)

Hola
Primero de todo pedir perdon a los moderadores porque este tema es muy conocido y está el foro lleno de dudas, y también un tutorial muy bien hecho, pero esque lo he leido TODO y no hay manera de echar el PIC a correr :enfadado:

Estoy intentando programar unos PICs (16F873 y 16F84A), pero no hay manera.

Me salta el error de verifiación 0000h. Que puede estar pasando? Lo he mirado todo. Por favor alguien tiene una idea? 
Pero ocurre que si uso la herramienta detectar dispositivo de winpic, ME LO DETECTA CORRECTAMENTE, pero no lo programa y me parece que tampoco lo lee correctamente.

Os digo lo que  he comprobado yo 
-Primero, utilizo un grabador tipo JDM, que funciona perfectamente en otros ordenadores.
-Tensiones de todos los pines medidas, 5v y 11-12v en MCLR.
-He usado WinPIC 800 y IC-Prog
-Configuración puerto Serie 2400 bits por segundo (tambien algunas inferiores). Bits datos= 8 ; Paridad Ninguna; Bits de parada 1 (también he testeado en 2) ; control Flujo (Xon/Xoff)
-Los PICs estan en perfecto estado, porque tengo seis y los voy cambiando y solo me los detecta pero no programa ninguno
-El cable funciona también perfectamente, testeado con multímetro.
-Se encienden las lucecitas del programador 
-PIC insertado correctamente en el zocalo, comprobado que cada señal corresponde con su patita.


No sé si me paso algo por alto
Si alguien se le ocurre una cosa, qualquier cosa que pueda estar fallando, por favor que me lo diga, se lo agradeceré, ya no se que hacer con esto.

Gracias


----------



## aguevara (Oct 21, 2009)

Ya verificaste que la longitud de tu cable hacia la PC sea lo mas corto posible ??? en muchas ocaciones esto produce algun tipo de disturbio en las señales enviadas y/o recibidas generando ese error, a mi me ocurrio en los inicios de mi experiencia con pics. 
Verifica que realmente estas enviando los datos desde el PC hacia el pin correcto del pic y que los recibes en el pin correcto del PC


----------



## RBX374 (Oct 21, 2009)

Si, ya he verificado los cables y todo ...
Solo se me ocurre una cosa, y es que el voltaje de MCLR es de 11 i pico voltios. He mirado el datasheet pero pone que para pin MCLR máximo 14v, minimo - 0.3 v, pero no pone a partir de cuando entra en modo programacion.

Y también, hay alguna manera de subir el voltaje que me entrega el puerto serie? (Con un MAX 232 por ejemplo?)

Lo que me extraña es que a veces me detecta el PIC y a veces no, y me lo lee mal, y no programa


----------



## Ferny (Oct 21, 2009)

Dicen que tiene que ser de unos 12V, pero en realidad he programado pics sin problemas a partir de 7V, por lo que me extraña un poco que con 11V no funcione... Mira que no estés usando el fuse LVP (debe estar desactivado) por si eso estuviera interfiriendo.

Lo más tonto de todo: ¿has probado lo mismo en otro ordenador? A veces los puertos serie hacen cosas raras, no sería mala prueba para descartar que sea tu ordenador...

Si quieres deja tu .hex adjuntado por aquí y trato de programar un 16F84A con un JDM en el Winpic800 para ver si lo caza... Por cierto cuando dices que configuraste el puerto a 2400 baudios y demás, ¿dónde lo hiciste? Al menos en el winpic no encuentro eso... (lo busqué para mirar cómo lo tenía yo)


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 21, 2009)

Probá metiendole 13.8v en Vpp...
Tanto en el Winpic y el IC-Prog pasa lo mismo?
No me quedo claro, es por puerto serie o paralelo?


----------



## RBX374 (Oct 22, 2009)

A ver gracias por la ayuda.
Si, lo más probable es que sea el ordenador, pero no dispongo de ninguno mas y quiero hacer anda este.

Fuse LVP que quiere decir y donde está?

(Y para la configuracion del puerto, tienes que ir en el Panel De Control de Windows)
Buscar el administrador de dispositivos, nose donde esta, y una vez dentro buscas COM 1, propiedades.
Allí puedes editar configuración, los valores recomendados son (estan arriba):
9600 bits por segundo (o menos, yo llegue hasta 70 y pocos)
Bits de datos: 8 
Paridad: Ninguna 
Bits de paridad: 1 (o 2 tambien me funciona)
Control de flujo: Xon/Xoff


----------



## Ferny (Oct 22, 2009)

En la imagen que adjunto te muestro dónde está ese fuse en el Winpic800, debería quedar desmarcado. De todas formas me di cuenta que el 16f84 no lo tiene, luego no creo que sea eso, pero de todas formas míralo.

Lo del puerto serie no hace ninguna falta, creo que los programas ya configuran el puerto como lo necesiten... Imagino que lo que cambiaste afecta sólo a la configuración por defecto del puerto, pero luego es que cada programa ya lo mete a su manera.

Verifica que tu cable serie no esté cruzado, o sea que el pin 2 de un extremo vaya al 2 del otro, el 3 al 3, etc.

No se me ocurre mucho más, casi seguro que es el PC...


----------



## aguevara (Oct 23, 2009)

Algo mas, que sistema operativo estas usando, si mal no recuerdo para que el ICprog funcione en windows 2000, xp y demas guarradas, necesitas descargar un driver denominado NT/2000/XP y luego en las opciones de ICprog habilitar dicho driver de lo contrario el programa ICprog no puede acceder al uso de los puertos del PC.
Checalo y prueba.
Saludos


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 23, 2009)

Iba a adjuntarte el post de li-ion pero se me adelantó..jeje...
Capaz que estre manual del ic-prog de meta te sirva: https://www.forosdeelectronica.com/f24/manual-ic-prog-pdf-grabar-pic-eeprom-16620/

ferni: ¿Y la imagen?

Saludos


----------



## Ferny (Oct 24, 2009)

Juraría haberla puesto


----------



## Vegetal Digital (Oct 24, 2009)

Bueno, esos son los fuses, veras qe abajo hay mas como CPD (code protect), averiguate que hacen, capaz que alguno es el que esta molestando.
El programa lo hiciste en ensamblador? si lo hiciste en C puedo ayudarte a cambiarlos.

Saludos


----------



## sebitronic (Nov 8, 2009)

Yo tenia el mismo problema y la unica solucion que encontre fue armarme una programadora usb, desde ese dia mi vida cambio, arme la GTP-USB Lite que a continuacion dejo el link http://www.profesores.ucv.cl/juanvignolo/labsei/NotasTecnicas/GrabPic1/grabpic1.htm
Con esta programadora anda de diez con cualquier tipo de micro o memoria EEPROM.
La unica desventaja que tiene es que es manejada por un PIC18F2550 y en la ciudad en la que vivo no se consigue.

Espero haberles sido de ayuda.


----------



## gambitero360 (Feb 25, 2010)

Buenas compañeros,

Yo lo solucioné cambiando el cable de serie, me compré un Belkin  1.5m apantallado en el mediamarkt por 5 pavos y ale , voiláa , a la primera.

Probé con el cable serie que tenía cortándolo, para acortarlo en longitud y empalmando y nada de nada.

En fin cambié el cable, configuré el puerto serie a la velocidad de 4800bps , control de flujo xon/xoff y todo a la primera.

Uso un programador barato  tipo JDM que compré por ebay.


----------



## Mandymiur (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola resulta que tengo el programador jdm plus, ya con el error corregido y todo , ese en el que la pata de uno de los capacitores debe ir a uno de los zener, resulta que al programar el pic 16f84, todo funciona correctamente se programa de 10, pero al querer programar el pic 16f876a me arroja el error verificacion fallo en la direccion 0000h, alguien me podria ayudar??? gracias de todas maneras...


----------



## hcam18 (Sep 24, 2010)

*QU*e tal, yo tambien sufri con el mismo problema error al verificar, cambie los transistores de mi programador jmd y hasta los zener y ni asi, lo que hice fue desabilitar la opcion de verificar en las configuraciones del icprog para que no lo verifique, ya que los programa bien el unico problemaa era que no me podia verificar el icprog el programa en el pic pero ya eataba grabado mi pic y servia el programa, intentalo y espero te ayude mi experiencia.


----------



## smd10 (Sep 28, 2010)

A mi lo que me falla es que ni siquiera le llegan los 13v de programación a Vpp. Voy a probar en otro ordenador a ver si es de mi puerto serie, porque las pistas y componentes ya los he revisado como 20 veces...
Bueno mi pic es un 16f88 pero en teoría debería ser igual de compatible
Saludos a todos.


----------



## kmiz (Oct 25, 2010)

yo utilizo un ludopipo de los mas sencillos.
La cuestion es que para el 16f876 y el 12f683, por ejemplo los tengo que grabar con el pic800, y el 16f84 o el 16f628 tengo que hacerlo con el ponyprog.
El ic prog no me funciona con ningun chip.
Si intento grabar el 16f84 con el pic800 me da error 0000h, y lo mismo si intento con el ponyprog para el 16f876.
Osea, que ya por sistema, cuando pruebo un nuevo chip, pruebo todo el soft que cae en mis manos antes de darlo por perdido.


----------



## srjose (Oct 30, 2010)

Hola a todos.
Yo el problema que tengo, es que VPP y la alimentacion de 5v son muy inestables cuando esta programando, no las mantiene en sus valores 13v y 5v respectivamente. Alguno le ha encontrado solución a este problema? 
Saludos


----------



## smd10 (Ene 24, 2011)

sebitronic dijo:


> Yo tenia el mismo problema y la unica solucion que encontre fue armarme una programadora usb, desde ese dia mi vida cambio, arme la GTP-USB Lite [...]


Pues en mi caso, mi vida cambió en cuanto me compré ese programador, directamente lo compré ya ni quise intentar montarlo yo mismo (una porque ya he intentado hacer dos tipos de programadores y sin ningun éxito y ya me desmotivé :enfadado:, y otra porque ya lleva un PIC y no tengo ningun otro programador para programarlo )
Saludos!


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Feb 20, 2011)

Que ta, a mi me sucede esto 

http://img152.imageshack.us/img152/4381/errorun.jpg

alguien que me pueda auxiliar por favor.... Y lo coloco aqui para no abrir otro post y si alguien se molesta por favor asermelo saber........

Estos son los datos

* harward utilizado: JDMD
* Montado en protoboard
* Programa utilizado: Winpic800 (ultima version)
* Archivo .hex creado en mikrobasic y simulado en Proteus todo funciona al 100%
* Tamaño del cable que se conecta el puerto es de 30cm (exagerando)
*  Continuidad probada en las conexiones.

Es lo que se me ocurre dar como datos nose si se me paso algo.


----------



## smd10 (Feb 20, 2011)

TiTaNB009 dijo:


> * Montado en protoboard
> * Tamaño del cable que se conecta el puerto es de 30cm (exagerando)


Puedes probar montándolo en placa, a ver si se soluciona el problema. En lo referente al cable, prueba acortándolo un poco, o directamente soldando el conector a la placa (sin nada de cable).
Saludos, espero que te funcione!!


----------



## TiTaNB009 (Feb 20, 2011)

Voy tener que hacerlo en un placa, pero creo mejor voy hacer uno con usb............................


----------



## ramiro1743 (Mar 31, 2011)

*problema con el grabador de pic cuando les muestra un error 000h *
estuve leyendo mucho referente a este problema, algunos decian que que posiblemente era la configuracion del software, que es tambien posible, pero el problema persistia a pesar de haber configurado correcto entonces la otra posibilidad era el hardware entonces procedi al medir los componetnes electronicos como transistores, diodos y capacitores electroliticos, la falla era que el condensador electrolitico (1000 uf 16v)estaba con fuga lo cual no almacenaba energia  ese fue el causante de dicho error 000h  espero haber ayudado en algo


----------



## rogamber (Abr 20, 2011)

Tenia el problema sitado arriba, configuré el COM1 en el panel de control tal como se describe aqui y todo corrio perfectamente, puedo borrar, puedo probar que este en blanco, puedo leer todo, puedo grabar todo y no mas mensajes de error, Gracias por la Informacion....


----------



## torres.electronico (Jun 15, 2011)

Hace un a;o atras aproximadamente, tenia este problema y no daba pie con tecla en todos los intentos...
Ahora tengo una PC nueva y no tengo problema alguno...se me ocurrio fijarme este tema de nuevo con las dos maquina en paralelo, y descubri que tenia bnastantes problemas...
Uno de ellos, fue la fuente mala que tenia la PC anterior (ruido y menos de 10V donde tenia quetener 12V); El otro problema grande que note, es que con un win desatendido (WOLF), no respondia correctamente el puerto de la PC...directamente, tira la mitad del flujo de datos y despuies no se porque se para...
Prueben con otra maquina confiable para sacarse las dudas de si es su PC; Saludos


----------



## max22 (Sep 13, 2011)

como puedo grabar en ICPROG el pic 12F675 que pestañas tengo q señalar para q se grabe correctamente alguien me puede ayudar soy nuevo en este espero me ayuden gracias


----------



## Diegonv (Nov 4, 2013)

Tengo el problema en el que hice el programador  T20 (con un par de leds) y al intentar programar el pic 16F84A me el  error 0000h usando el IC PROG (1.06C) y ya no se que hacer estu*v*e siguiendo el tema este:
forosdeelectronica.com/f24/solucion-al-error-verificacion-0000h-icprog-198/
pero no me da la solución.

Utilizo un conector db9 codado y lo conecto directamente al pc (sin cable). Estu*v*e probando el programa con y sin el pic conectado (solo el t20) y hace exactamente lo mismo si está o no.

En cuanto al driver NT/2000/XP tengo windows 7 y no entendí bien si va  en la carpeta donde está el programa o en c:/windows/system así que lo  copié en ambos. Pero cuando voy a opciones/miscelanea la opción  "habilitar driver nt/2000/xp" me aparece en gris (no la puedo activar o  desactivar)

Probe con winpic800 y también me da error (error de escritura en 0x000000     escrito 0x2803   leído 0x0000)

el programa lo trabaje en Mikrobasic y es este (como para probar):

```
program pruebaled

main:

TRISB = 00000000

bucle:

PORTB.0 = 0

Delay_ms(1000)

PORTB.0 = 1

Delay_ms(1000)

goto bucle
end.
```
em ya no se q*ue* hacer, en otra pc no puedo probarlo ya que la otra que tengo utiliza el puerto serie para conectar el mouse


----------



## Meta (Nov 5, 2013)

Hola:

Un manual sobre ic-prog.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com.es/2009/03/manual-ic-prog.html

Otro del WinPic800.
http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com.es/2009/03/manual-basico-del-winpic800.html

Un saludo.


----------



## Diegonv (Nov 5, 2013)

Meta dijo:


> Hola:
> 
> Un manual sobre ic-prog.
> electronica-pic.blogspot.com.es/2009/03/manual-ic-prog.html
> ...



hay alguna manera de saber si el pic tiene fallas o no? pero estando vacio osea sin programa (por ejemplo que se haya quemado)


----------



## Meta (Nov 5, 2013)

Probando encendiendo y apagando Led con pulsadores.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 5, 2013)

Amigo Diegonv, veamos, antes de sospechar de tu PIC, 1ro. has corroborado lo sig: el puerto que utilizas para tu programador esta correctamente seleccionado?, la velocidad de transferencia?, ademas IcProg. posee una opcion tipo delay que permite una transferencia pausada de datos para asegurar una correcta grabacion. Tambien los datos pueden enviarse como TRUE o invertido.


----------



## Diegonv (Nov 6, 2013)

Bueno voy por partes:
1ro: Preguntaba si habia alguna manera de saber si el pic funciona sin programarlo (ya que por alguna razon no lo puedo programar y por ende no puedo probarlo)

2do: El programador cuando lo conecto y pongo (desde el winpic800) detectar dispositivo, me detecta que es el pic 16f84a, pero cuando pongo para verficar el hardware me dice "hardware no responde", la verdad que no se que es. 

Gudino el puerto que uso es el com1 esta bien seleccionado ya que cuando pongo borrar o leer el led del programador titila, lo de invertir datos probe de varias maneras pero no va, pero de todos modos si el problema estubiera en el ic prog, tendria que funcionar el winpic no?


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 6, 2013)

Amigo, entonces si dices que el dispositivo PIC es detectado, pues obviamente todos los eslabones previos estan funcionando. 
Bien, ahora si tienes problemas de verificacion, puede darse por:
Si has seleccionado la funcion Code Protect, pues arrojara dicho error.


----------



## Diegonv (Nov 6, 2013)

Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, entonces si dices que el dispositivo PIC es detectado, pues obviamente todos los eslabones previos estan funcionando.
> Bien, ahora si tienes problemas de verificacion, puede darse por:
> Si has seleccionado la funcion Code Protect, pues arrojara dicho error.



Al activar CP luego programarlo, cuando lo verifique me saltaria el error. Si desactivo el aviso, el pic deberia estar programado pero no podria verficarlo. Si se hubiera programado, al hacerlo funcionar deberia andar (en este caso deberia prender y apagar el led) pero no hace nada.
Volviendo al programa: tenia otra duda: para que sea salida como tengo que poner?:
TRISx 0
TRISx 00000000 (cantidad de salidas)
TRISx %00000000

(x el puerto)
---
cuando grabo o leo el led rojo del programado titila, tal vez la tension para que se grabe el pic no alcanza


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 6, 2013)

Amigo, el hecho que el programa no se ejecute no significa que no ha sido grabado.
El PIC puede no estar funcionando, pero sera dificil ayudarte pues no sabemos como manejaste los FUSES.


----------



## Meta (Nov 6, 2013)

Hola:

Puedes poner un pequeño programa en asm o C que hayas escrito para poder ver, sobre todo como dice arriba, las palabras de configuración. Al menos lo revisamos.

http://electronica-pic.blogspot.com.es/2012/03/palabras-de-configuracion-de-los-pic.html

Saludo.


----------



## Diegonv (Nov 7, 2013)

El .hex que estaba tratando de grabar es el que esta en el primer mensaje (arriba)
Estoy usando MicroBasic, los fuses no los escribi, los elegi en el ic prog, o en el winpic800
cuando lo programo wdg lo desactivo, cp probe activado, y desactivado, oscilador XT y pwr desactivado.
Cuando pongo verificar el pic, aunque le de a borrar vuelve a aparecer activado wdg y cp

y el trisb como se escribe? asi me saco la duda
---


Gudino Roberto duberlin dijo:


> Amigo, entonces si dices que el dispositivo PIC es detectado, pues obviamente todos los eslabones previos estan funcionando.
> Bien, ahora si tienes problemas de verificacion, puede darse por:
> Si has seleccionado la funcion Code Protect, pues arrojara dicho error.



Pero no me referia al la verificacion del codigo, si no que la verificacion del hardware, si funcionara bien diria "Hardware OK"


----------



## Meta (Nov 7, 2013)

Diegonv dijo:


> los fuses no los escribi,
> 
> *Escríbelos.*
> 
> ...



*Esperando respuestas campeón. *


----------



## Diegonv (Nov 7, 2013)

Espera quiero empezar bien, es que soy nuevo, que programa me recomiendas? estoy usando el microbasic, los fuses van en el asm verdad? entonces que uso para modificar el asm?


----------



## Diegonv (Nov 7, 2013)

Probe hacelo el microC y puse los fuses, pero tampoco funciona, detodos modos no creo que el problema sea el software, ya que el winpic800 no me detecta el hardware (aunque si el pic)


----------



## Meta (Nov 7, 2013)

Buenas.

Si no te detecta eñ hardware o el PIC, cambia de PIC. En cuanto a los fuses o palabras de configuración, se puede hacer con compiladores que indicas también.

Un saludo mi muy distinguido amigo, no te desanimes.


----------



## Gudino Roberto duberlin (Nov 7, 2013)

Amigo, bueno sino puedes configurar los fuses desde el compilador, puedes seleccionarlos desde el programador y el mismo se encarga de incrustar dichas configuraciones a la hora de programar. Lo fundamental es que el hardware obviamente debe estar conectado acorde a la configuracion. Por ejem. si el fuse MCLR esta activo, deberas conectar el pin RESET a su correspondiente potencial para que dicho PIC pueda correr el programa, de lo contrario, permanecera en St-by o bien manifestara un funcionamiento erroneo, si el pin queda en alta impedancia.
Ademas si dices que el fuse XT esta desactivado, como has conectado el oscilador RC?.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 30, 2014)

Hola, hace una semana que estoy teniendo problemas de comunicacion en el puerto serial. Al principio arranque con proyectos de comunicacion pic-pc y lo resolvi con virtualport... ahora estoy teniendo el famoso "error direccion 0000h" en icprog y "no se puede abrir el puerto - error com1&quot en winpic...
Los pasos basicos ya los implemente:
Verificar si es el fuse de proteccion, verificar hardware, verificar que no sea el micro...
En fin, esta chequeado todo hasta que se me ocurrio ver si tenia señales en el puerto.
Al parecer, esta muerto...fui a panel de control-sostema-admin dispos y en la seccion de puertos, al inhabilitarlo y habilitarlo, funciona el puerto y icprog y winpic funcionan bien...
Consulta para no tener que hacer todo este movimiento cada ve que quiera grabar... como puedo verificar quien ocupa el puerto o bien,como puedo controlarlo o corregir este problema? Saludos ...


----------



## willyfv (Jul 30, 2014)

cierra virtualport a mi me ha pasado en varios proyectos, el puerto queda abierto


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 30, 2014)

hoila Willy; gracias por contestar...Mirá, lo desinstale por que era una version DEMO que caducaba a los 15 días... y el problema persiste pero se soluciona, haciendo esos dos click en la configuracion del puerto... Me pregunto que otro proceso me estara rompiendo las terlipes... desde el administador de tareas, me fije por las dudas que no figure proteus, u otra plaicacion que me pueda perjudicar, pero no hay nada


----------



## D@rkbytes (Jul 30, 2014)

Busca una utilidad que se llama PortMon v3.02, no te recomiendo versiones recientes.
Este monitor de puertos es gratuito y lo puedes encontrar con el nombre de Portmon98
Esta es página oficial TN Portmon for Windows pero con la versión reciente es más complicado el acceso.

Con este programa puedes ver la actividad de los puertos seriales y paralelos de tu PC.
El problema es que si el puerto fue abierto y está sin actividad, no verás cambios en el programa.

No es complicado usarlo:
Ir a menú Computer y seleccionas el nombre de tu computadora.
Luego te vas al menú Capture/Ports y seleccionas el puerto o los puertos que quieras monitorear.
​ 
Con esta utilidad tal vez puedas saber si es un proceso el que está utilizando el puerto.

Suerte.


----------



## torres.electronico (Jul 31, 2014)

gracias amigazo... Chequeando!!!


----------



## Asu (Jul 31, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Hola, hace una semana que estoy teniendo problemas de comunicacion en el puerto serial. Al principio arranque con proyectos de comunicacion pic-pc y lo resolvi con virtualport... ahora estoy teniendo el famoso "error direccion 0000h" en icprog y "no se puede abrir el puerto - error com1&quot en winpic...
> Saludos ...



Si aun sigues teniendo el problema de error de verificación 0000h, deja la patilla 10 del chip a grabar en el aire (sin conexión al programador), por probar no se pierde nada.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 5, 2014)

Hola Amigo, vos sabes que no tuve suerte?!... No me deja correr el programa; O mejor dicho, no me deja capturr el puerto, por mas que lo ejecute como admin  Me parece que es un problema de este win desatendido..


o...un malaware que me esta jodiendo el puerto COM... voy a ver si lo soluciono hoy mismo



Asu dijo:


> Si aun sigues teniendo el problema de error de verificación 0000h, deja la patilla 10 del chip a grabar en el aire (sin conexión al programador), por probar no se pierde nada.



Hola, el problema no es ese... el prblema esta en que no hay comunicacion con el puerto... no se enciende el led que indicaque hay comunicacion de datos... descarto tu tips para este caso "particular"; gracias igualmente


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 5, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Hola Amigo, ¿vos sabes que no tuve suerte?
> No me deja correr el programa; o mejor dicho, no me deja capturar el puerto, por más que lo ejecute como admin  Me parece que es un problema de este win desatendido..


No es eso, es por la versión de portmon que estás usando.


D@rkbytes dijo:


> Busca una utilidad que se llama *PortMon v3.02*, *no te recomiendo versiones recientes*.
> Este monitor de puertos es gratuito y lo puedes encontrar con el nombre de *Portmon98*
> Esta es página oficial TN Portmon for Windows pero *con la versión reciente es más complicado el acceso.*


Fíjate muy bien en la imagen que subí, verás que si aparece el menú *Computer
*En versiones recientes se accede a estas funciones por medio de atajos del teclado.

Busca esa versión que mencioné específicamente y con el nombre de portmon98.

Suerte.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 5, 2014)

D@rkbytes dijo:


> No es eso, es por la versión de portmon que estás usando.
> 
> Fíjate muy bien en la imagen que subí, verás que si aparece el menú *Computer
> *En versiones recientes se accede a estas funciones por medio de atajos del teclado.
> ...



aaaa tenes razon, me paso por atoldrado :cabezon:...chequeando


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 5, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> aaaa tenes razón, me paso por atolondrado :cabezon:...chequeando


Para que no existan confusiones sobre la versión correcta, éste es el enlace oficial:

*PortMon 98 Diagnostic Utility*​

Con esta versión no tendrán problemas para monitorear los puertos.
En esta página también existen otra utilidades gratuitas para el monitoreo de puertos.


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 5, 2014)

bueno... ahi hice la prueba de implementar el winpic y funciono de una...en el software, cuando uso wiinpic muestra los movimientos...hasta acá bien.
Cierro software, abro ICPROG y... de nuevo el prblema...voy a mirar, y seguia figurando que estaba winpic....
recien busque algo al respecto y lei unos tips... queria usar de nuevo ese software y ahora no abre...me parece que es un malaware.....me parece, vamos a ver mañana


----------



## D@rkbytes (Ago 5, 2014)

torres.electronico dijo:


> Quería usar de nuevo ese software y ahora no abre, me parece que es un malware.


Como ese programa abre los puertos para escanearlos, el antivirus lo considera como un software espía.
Debes darle permiso para que se ejecute excluyéndolo de la lista.
Yo uso NOD32 y no tengo problemas. (No da falsas alarmas.)

Si puedes ejecutar el WinPic800 en COM1 entonces no tienes problemas por uso del puerto.

¿Ya probaste reinstalando los controladores del ICProg?

Pásate por aquí para que analices tu sistema:   ESET Online Scanner


----------



## torres.electronico (Ago 7, 2014)

Bien, la PC que implemento como laboratorio y herramienta, no tiene  conexion a internet, y por lo tanto, nunca me preocupe en ponerle un  antivirus...solo le coloque malaware anti malaware... Se me ocurrio  conectarla a internet para verificar el link del escaner online y... se  desconecto y se reinicio....
luego de encenderla nuevamente, probe el software de captura de puertos y... no abre...es como que algo lo bloqueo... 
tendre que hacer el trabajo manual de Deshabilitar/Habilitarlo manualmente... por lo menos hasta re-instalar win, pero para ello, me tendria ue tomar el trabajo de actuaillzar malaware, crear particion, pasar todo a la nueva unidad, escanear a fondo y luego re-instlar sistema y ver si se soluciona el tema.
Lo bueno de todo esto, es que ya tenemos un tips mas para verificar el tipico caso de fallo en comunicacion entre el grabador y la PC... Si bien muchas veces son los fuses u el microcontrolador defectuoso, ahora podes ver claramente que tambien puede ser problemas de sistema... Esto mismo u similar ya me habia pasado, pero era por que el win desatendido estaba muy manoseado y practicamente era infuncional...
Ricardo, te dejo un fuerte abrazo, magnifico e impecable tu labor asistiendome...Saludos desde la Patagonia


----------

